

Ask HN: Is TechCrunch Disrupt worth its $3,000 admission fee? - shill


======
ig1
The primary value of high-ticket conferences is the networking which can
convert into direct value for your company (sales, investment, etc.)

So whether a particular conference is worth your time is very much dependant
on your circumstances, if it's likely to add more than $3000 of value to your
company and you've got the cash to spend then it's probably worth it.

Otherwise probably not.

------
staunch
Conferences are a way for BigCo employees to get a few days off work on the
company dime. You can have a lot more fun (even productive/educational fun)
with $3k if you get to choose how to spend it.

BigCo employees are restricted to wasting money on conferences because it
seems like a legit use of funds.

~~~
logn
Yeah I agree with this. In fact a lot of managers get in trouble if they don't
use all of their training budget (or they lose it for the next year).

------
friendstock
NO.

~~~
shill
I think I get your drift. Thanks.

